
The Guardian unpublishes 13 stories after investigation into fabrication - MollyR
http://www.poynter.org/2016/the-guardian-unpublishes-13-stories-after-investigation-into-fabrication/413947/
======
celticninja
It would be interesting to know which articles were pulled.

